# HCS Stats - Has anyone heard of HCS stats



## mlin (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard of HCS stats who offers Remote Coding?  They are based out of California.


----------



## Kslide (Nov 2, 2010)

*hcs stats*

No never heard of them, what does the HCS stand for ?


----------



## tlewis32 (Nov 3, 2010)

Healthcare Cost Solutions  http://hcsstat.com/


----------

